# A gift



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I believe mindful meditation along with active visualizaton is paramount to reaching your full potential in any endeavour.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I enjoyed that way more than I expected.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

'back into my tunnel' is a great quote.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

nice!!


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

possum trapper said:


> nice!!


yep , its "nice " 
if you have the the drive to be the best you should have the time to run this progrm every day !
add a minute a day - until it gets expensive 
If you do not have the time to have a mental plan , I do , 
If you do not have a recovery plan for when you miss the X I do 
If you are not putting the time into mental traing that I am - 
Look down the line ,
Im the Man with the smile on my face !


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

what is so funny that video is the #1 thing in archery as a tool to use but others what to disagree and tell you your not doing it right because some coach says this or that......the biggest reason archers fail on the line is the mental game or cant seem to get better scores.

and the same ole guys keep shooting well and finishing well.

i hear well they have the god given talant....they have worked on their mental game without a bow or arrow in their hands.....but that isnt the fun thing to do 

same goes for deer hunters 10% kill 90% of the biggest deer....wonder why?

maybe its the way you think......no it is the way you think

awesome video thanks for posting.it backs up all the mental management and the great archery coaches



















































oh btw that why tom brady is so special...he has IT...what is IT something you cant measure and thats doing the


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

I will post a story about my 1st year journey shooting in bigger indoor tourneys.hope this helps some of you guys.

I have been shooting for 25 yrs first 15 with fingers just a hunter shot leagues in the 90's but that's about it.too worried about deer hunting to be shooting these fancy tournaments.

2005 I happen to win a ultraelite on a raffle and that's what started me.then a friend put a longhorn hinge in my hand and it really took off.posted some great 3d scores and I was happy with my shooting.late 2006 then another friend ask me your 3d scores are good you ever thought about indoors?well I shot leagues but nothing major.I think I could shoot a 300 on a 5 spot.So I went with him and shot my first score of a 300 52x.pretty excited about that.off to the iowa pro am shooting BHFS trophy.shot a 300 52x on 5 spot and ended up 3rd.pretty happy with that.So in practice I was shooting anywhere from a 300 51x to 59x.What was I doing to go up and down like that on a 5 spot???I don't know

this is where is the change started for me.State indoor is coming up and im excited about shooting it because I was shooting good scores.well we get to where I thought we were done.I had shot a 300 58x in bhfs tied the state record woo hoo right?I took my target down and they guy keeping score says "what are you doing?" Aren't we done? he says no.Well I might as well not put the target back up.1 more end to go I ended up 299 55x.I shot a 4....Talk about a huge disappointment but it was the best thing that ever happened to me.

I changed the way I was thinking and I was mentally toast after that.the next day I ordered lanny's mental management and freedom flight because I mentally broke down and I wasn't ready for the melt down I had.

so I listen to program(very good stuff).I got this ok I go to sectionals in Kansas city shoot a 300 59x dropping the 59th arrow.ok I'm stoked ive overcome mental melt down.Wrong
next day shoot a 300 53x but I win so im ok with it.

why are my scores like a roller coaster?Go practice more

Head to Louisville 3 months after I start into spot shooting serious.Feeling pretty good about my shooting but why was I shooting 51x to 59xin practice?
first day in Lousiville for indoor nationals...well to me this is the big stage....299 52x....I'm a failure I shot another 4 2nd one in a month in a tourney.What am I doing wrong.I have the same set up nothing as changed.....or has it???

2nd day 2007 indoor nationals the only thing I changed was the way I was thinking I shot my first 300 60x.My buddy says isn't it alittle too late?I thought how can shooting a 60x ever be too late?Yes it was late for that tourney but not for the future.


So when I see mental programs like this video I smile because imo just changing the way you think can be night and day difference on your outcome and a lot of guys never want to talk about the mental game which is #1 priority with me and can take you so far


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I shot with Lynn (possum) in the beginning and I watched that story unfold as a friend and fellow competitor. I didn't know about that story but listening to it made perfect sense. When he first started (I first shot with him at an IA Pro AM) he was wired like a ferret on cappuccino! A year later a quiet confidence had replaced the high strung nervousness and he went on to do great things in all aspects of tournament shooting.

Thanks for sharing Lynn!


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

sharkred7 said:


> I shot with Lynn (possum) in the beginning and I watched that story unfold as a friend and fellow competitor. I didn't know about that story but listening to it made perfect sense. When he first started (I first shot with him at an IA Pro AM) he was wired like a ferret on cappuccino! A year later a quiet confidence had replaced the high strung nervousness and he went on to do great things in all aspects of tournament shooting.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Lynn!



Thanks John

Its amazing what a mental game does for ya.There was a lot of great bhfs shooters then and I was just trying to climb into the upper class of that division.Its amazing what failure tells you


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

I just sit down and watched that video. Heres what I got from it. 

Basicly that guy just explained the second half of being great at everything in life. He also told about the first part of being great at everything in life, but didnt get into the process. I am glad he left the actual process out because we are not all baseball players, their process wouldnt help us much. We have to develop our own process for shooting arrows by learning our shot sequence to a T step after step hitting our marks every single time. At some point in time we have to stop focusing on the process and just focus on the goal that the process was to do. You cant go thru archery always thinking about back muscles and release hands and grips etc, at some point in time you got to let all that go and just shoot the darn thing. 

Staying on the positive side is a big must do and not being results oriented is also a plus. You are what you think. If you think negative, youll be negative. If you dont like what you are, change what you think. 

One point I hope everybody got from this guy was "it starts off the field". Live your whole life for success. If your finances and your relationships and your job etc are a total wreck, change them thru a better mental approach to not just your goal but apply it to your life also. Archery is a sport of consistency. Its hard to be consistent when your everyday life is bombarded with paying the consequences of bad life decisions. 

Ive seen something as silly as a compound bow be able to change peoples lives. To shoot better, we have to become better people. Archery is worth so much to some people that they will admit their faults, make a plan to overcome them to shoot better scores. And the funny part is without really knowing it, people are using archery as a training tool for a better life. 


A win win, thanks for posting this video big nut

Blue X


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Blue X said:


> A win win, thanks for posting this video big nut Blue X


hehe...actually, if translated properly, it's 2 big nuts......:mg:


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

montigre said:


> hehe...actually, if translated properly, it's 2 big nuts......:mg:


 You caught that I see -


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

This is outstanding info. People on this forum that really want to improve their shooting need to invest 50 min in this video (more than once.) If you pay attention to the content and do what it says it will pay far better dividends than searching another topic on "back tension" or "form." 

Thanks for posting it dua lam pa. And thanks possum trapper for posting the link to this topic on the other topic. I've been practicing intently instead of AT'ing it lately and had missed it.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

This topic needs a bump.

In the last two days three topics have been started on this forum, one was locked and deleted, one was moved, and now the third has been locked. 

This isn't going so well. Maybe a session of this video could turn things in the right direction.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Lazarus said:


> This topic needs a bump...


x2 from me


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> This topic needs a bump.
> 
> In the last two days three topics have been started on this forum, one was locked and deleted, one was moved, and now the third has been locked.
> 
> This isn't going so well. Maybe a session of this video could turn things in the right direction.



Phase II 
Neuro-linguistic programming


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Blue X said:


> One point I hope everybody got from this guy was "it starts off the field". Live your whole life for success. If your finances and your relationships and your job etc are a total wreck, change them thru a better mental approach to not just your goal but apply it to your life also. Archery is a sport of consistency. Its hard to be consistent when your everyday life is bombarded with paying the consequences of bad life decisions.
> Blue X


You forgot life can just suck. Everything can weigh heavily on you and effect all other things. No sympathy needed, I'm good; Began December 20, 2013. My brother is diagnosed with Stage 4 cancer. January 2014, my dad, 87, gets hurt. Still January 2014, my mom, 85, gets hurt - falls where no one can see her and gets frost bit fingers. Brother, dad and mom all within 2 months. 3 operations for my brother, 3 operations for my dad running from January through March. Once, both operated on the same morning. Brother passes away end of March. Dad and mom well on the road to recovery and my sister factures her back. She just gets to getting around about a month ago and her husband has some throat problem that's killing him and on top of that he comes down with Alzhimerze. Only Tim, the Senior Pro I noted of knew what I was going through...and one in here.

And to think, a tiny argument with the spouse that means nothing can effect your game, archery or you job. Some surpass us. I just watched a old video of Roger Maris. Years back I had read his biography. How could he play with that much weighing on him is beyond me.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

You're so right, Sonny, and there is also another side to the coin. When life throws you a bunch of crap as it has you recently, sometimes the practice of archery becomes one of the positive influences that allows you to make sense of it all. So much working on the positive is put into the game while we practice, it seems it remains there for us when we need to be reminded to carry it over to our non-archery lives. I can think of few things that can be as relaxing as throwing some arrows at a target in the woods.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/what-difference-can-being-present-make/#more-51447


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Ned250 said:


> http://www.marksdailyapple.com/what-difference-can-being-present-make/#more-51447


That was an outstanding read Ned. It's a great life lesson. Thank you. 

It came with an added bonus......it really applies to the art of shooting (a bow.) In other words, learn the art of shooting the bow, and leave all the distractions of equipment etc on the outside. Good stuff.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lazarus said:


> That was an outstanding read Ned. It's a great life lesson. Thank you.
> 
> It came with an added bonus......it really applies to the art of shooting (a bow.) In other words, learn the art of shooting the bow, and leave all the distractions of equipment etc on the outside. Good stuff.


It certainly struck home for me and definitely was applicable to what's discussed in this thread.


----------

